# New recipe book from Company's Coming



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know how far and wide *Company's Coming* recipe books are sold as they are an Alberta-based company (Edmonton, Alberta), but, they just released a new recipe book that is perfect for the prepper.

http://www.companyscoming.com/index...bcbbname=wild_canada_series&bcbbid=33&vpnu=OC



> Food simply tastes better when you're outdoors, and this book is designed to add new tools to your outdoor cooking arsenal.
> 
> Say goodbye to charred hot dogs and flaming marshmallows on a stick with this new collection of recipes from Company's Coming-from breakfasts to desserts, this book has it all. Most of the recipes are cooked over an open fire, but you'll also find techniques on how to cook with solar ovens, pie irons, rotisserie ovens and planks for the ultimate rustic touch. Make-ahead options allow you to do some of the prep work in the comfort of your own kitchen before you head out, so you can relax and commune with nature when you get to your outdoor retreat.


That is what they say about it.

My words are even simpler.

*AMAZING!!!​*
I just got the book yesterday and they have tips-n-tricks for plucking birds, preparing fish, cooking moose, making chili in a solar-oven, lasagna in a cast-iron dutch-oven, grouse-chili or grilled, fiddle-heads and more. There is no-way that I can copy-n-paste all of them, I wouldn't even want to try!

If you can afford the $16 for the recipe book, I could tell you right now that it will be money very well spent!

(Side note for those who are local - I found it in the Co-op grocery about 4-blocks away - tried to find it at Walmart where they have other Company's Coming books, but, it wasn't there).


----------

